# Homeless pet owners face refuge shortage



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

A growing number have animals, but only one shelter in Vancouver can take them in

Karen Moxley, Special to The Sun
Published: Saturday, November 01, 2008

Matthew Boudreau lives on the streets of Vancouver and has battled severe drug addictions since the age of 15. Eleven months ago, he stopped using drugs and credits his new puppy, Bourbon, for helping him stay clean.

"It's that little girl right there," he said, adding that the responsibility for his dog is one of his main motivations to stay away from drugs.

Pierre Boudreau, no relation to Matthew, has been living outside for 24 years and acquired his dog Jedhi as a gift from his brother two years ago. Since becoming a proud pet owner, Pierre has never spent a single night in a shelter.

"We prefer to sleep outside," Boudreau said. "Jedhi is my heater."

Boudreau feels a close connection with his dog.

"Oh yes, yes, he's a very good friend, probably my best friend," he said.

Both Boudreaus are among a growing number of Vancouver's homeless people who have pets. This trend is helping some homeless people find a bit of companionship and safety on the streets -- until they look for shelter. Currently only one shelter in Vancouver is able to accommodate homeless pet owners and their animals, and another is under construction.

"For many homeless people in this city, having an animal can be a huge barrier to services," said Michelle Clausius of Covenant House.

Covenant House is starting a $5-million renovation this month that will include dog-friendly facilities because of the increasing number of homeless pet owners.

Tamara Shoup, assistant manager of the Yukon Shelter, the only shelter in the city that currently allows pets, said animals and owners are allowed to stay in the same room. "We actually consider any pet to be a part of a person's family and they should be kept together at all times," Shoup said.

Over the past 35 years, pet guests at the shelter have included every animal from rats to snakes, birds, dogs and cats. "Pets provide unconditional love. I think that homeless people have pets because this is the last of their considered family," Shoup said.

Dr. James Lawson, SPCA chief animal health officer, said his organization supports homeless pet owners.

"An animal gives them a grounding, centring or focusing to their daily lives," Lawson said. "Many of these people will go out and scrounge or beg to look after their pet's needs before they look after their own needs."

However, Lawson is also keen to promote responsible pet ownership. The SPCA runs a food bank every Thursday morning and distributes dog and cat food as well as kitty litter to homeless pet owners who have difficulties providing for their animals. As well as serving nearly 100 homeless pet owners every week, the society runs a free monthly vet clinic.

"We don't have the money to go and do expensive diagnostic procedures, but we can vaccinate [the animals] and talk about nutrition and general pet health and pet care," Lawson said.

"We can also offer some flea treatment and de-wormers. Just some of the basic health needs that an animal might have."

The SPCA's policy is to intervene when an animal is in distress.

"Whether they're homeless or not, if the person wasn't willing to or wasn't able to relieve that distress, we're obligated by law to remove the animal from that person's presence and get veterinary care for it," Lawson said.

He made it clear that homelessness alone would never be the reason an animal is removed.

© The Vancouver Sun 2008

Homeless pet owners face refuge shortage


----------

